# Blown 97 altima with some questions



## nissanjon97 (Dec 23, 2004)

I got a 97 altima, its got everything from stand alone fuel management system to pistons, valves, cams,everything but nitrous or turbo. 

Anybody got any good ideas how ican get more power without nitrous or turbo for right now. I was looking at the venom 400 module but i didnt know how that would work with the custom ecu and msd and all of that. please help! thanks


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

HS CAI, HS HEADER, catback


----------



## nissanjon97 (Dec 23, 2004)

Dont you think i already have that! come on man this thing is all out. give me somethiong constructive.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well your not "blown" till you have boost. So do something that is worth while and strap a turbo on that sucker.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no pics = lies.  seriously though, i want to see the "custom" ecu and standalone.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

nissanjon97 said:


> Dont you think i already have that! come on man this thing is all out. give me somethiong constructive.


no were in your post above did you say one word about the items I've listed. You said everything else but that. What kind of stand alone mangament do you have?


----------



## nissanjon97 (Dec 23, 2004)

ill have pics up soon 
i got a field hyper r stand alone fuel management system


----------



## nissanjon97 (Dec 23, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> no pics = lies.  seriously though, i want to see the "custom" ecu and standalone.




why would i waste my time asking these questions if i was lying.
my fuel management system is mounted flush with the dash where the ash tray used to be. and you should see my custom mounted tach. mounted to the rear view mirror pedistal.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not seriously calling you a liar, just want to see what ya got. you cant wet our whistle and then not show us.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Given what you described, If you don't already have them get adjustable cam gears. You should also consider boring the the throttle body from an automatic Altima (60mm vs. 55mm) and have a port and polished head with port-matched intake and exhaust. Also free up some power by using a lightweight flywheel and crank pulley. Less rotational mass equates to less inertia to rev quicker and thus faster into the power band. The next thing would be dyno tuning the setup to dial it all in.

Troy


----------



## nissanjon97 (Dec 23, 2004)

i would get adjustable cam gears but their like 300 dollars and also i cant really do to much with the timing w/ 11:1 compression. i would get a lighter flywheel but i want this thing to be fast off the line. a lightened flywheel is better for like a circle track car so that it can get better acceleration at and already higher speed. for drag racing you want a heavier flywheel for a better launch. Thanks for the throttlebody tip , i had looking everywhere for a bigger throttlebody, i had no idea the AT had a bigger one! thanks


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

nissanjon97 said:


> i would get adjustable cam gears but their like 300 dollars and also i cant really do to much with the timing w/ 11:1 compression.


cam gears adjust valve timing. not ignition timing.

what base timing are you running?

octane of fuel run?

btw: the thing that you have installed near your ash tray is not a stand alone fuel system.

pics of car please.


----------



## nissanjon97 (Dec 23, 2004)

sorry its a piggyback


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

so Jon. why do you bullshit people on the internet? really, I'm intregued. what personal benefit do you get from it? I really want to know.


----------

